# autoconf



## balanga (Jul 5, 2018)

According to devel/autoconf, I should be able to install using - `pkg install autoconf`, but I get no such package ....


----------



## ldgc (Jul 5, 2018)

Hello balanga 
What is the output of `pkg search autoconf`?


----------



## ShelLuser (Jul 5, 2018)

Check /etc/pkg/FreeBSD.conf and any optional files in /usr/local/etc/pkg/repos, is it possible your system is using another repository?

I just checked on quarterly with an forced update and it's all still there:


```
root@psi:/etc # pkg search autoconf
autoconf-2.69_1                Automatically configure source code on many Un*x platforms
autoconf-archive-0.2017.09.28  Set of useful GNU Autoconf macros
autoconf-wrapper-20131203      Wrapper script for GNU autoconf
autoconf213-2.13.000227_6      Automatically configure source code on many Un*x platforms (legacy 2.13)
ocaml-autoconf-1.1             Autoconf module for ocaml
```


----------



## balanga (Jul 5, 2018)

Seems like I was messing around trying to cache pkg at one point and now it doesn't work. I've reset FreeBSD.conf and we're back in business.

Apologies for any time wasting by me...


----------



## ldgc (Jul 10, 2018)

No problemo


----------

